# General Business Category > Marketing Forum >  The Tech Guys www.seo7k.co.za

## PayrollSmart

Hi Guys

I have received several telephone calls as well as an email promoting website optimization and one month free trial. The email does mention that it takes approx 3 months to reach the top pages. The company calls themselves The Tech Guys and  mentions the website address www.seo7k.co.za. The sales manager named Martin Ogiliev has been contacting me. Oh and this will cost me R1400 per month. 

Has anyone used this company for seo? Is this a scam? Please let me know.

Thanks.

Khadija Kader
PayrollSmart

----------


## Cpt Chaos

Hi there Khadija,

My business partner have initially submitted our site to them for SEO on the free one month program a while back and honestly stay away. Not only have they probably done more harm than anything else they have sent me numerious mails stating that they are working on my website doing onsite optimization but mean time they haven't even logged into the site to begin with.

Rather stick to someone you can rely on like Mark Atkins here on the forum. Members have only had good things to say about him.

----------

Blurock (01-Mar-13), Mark Atkinson (21-Feb-13)

----------


## Mark Atkinson

> Rather stick to someone you can rely on like Mark Atkinson here on the forum. Members have only had good things to say about him.


Thanks Cpt Chaos.  :Smile:  

Khadija, I've always thought that it's a little ironic that those SEO companies have to spam your phone and inbox to get your business. By my interpretation an SEO provider should be pretty good at being found.  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Also, I'm not sure that an SEO agency worth their salt would charge you a fixed fee for SEO because the service is highly specific to your business and industry - all sorts of factors come into play. (Your target market, goals, how strong your competition is etc)

----------


## PayrollSmart

Thanks guys. Really appreciated! Perhaps we can discuss how you can help my website Mark.

----------


## martin ogiliev

Dear Sir I contacted you and offered your company a free one month trial of optimisation. How can thiks be a scam when this is a FREE FREE FREE deal. You were advsied you would have the option to walk away or carry on after the free month. I advised you no credit cards or bank details would be required for our free trial. I do not udnerstand why all of you ahve written these things when this is clearly not a scam as it is FREEEEEEEEEEEE

----------


## Darkangelyaya

> Dear Sir I contacted you and offered your company a free one month trial of optimisation. How can thiks be a scam when this is a FREE FREE FREE deal. You were advsied you would have the option to walk away or carry on after the free month. I advised you no credit cards or bank details would be required for our free trial. I do not udnerstand why all of you ahve written these things when this is clearly not a scam as it is FREEEEEEEEEEEE


Interesting... According to your profile, you are the ripe old age of 15. Suppose that settles the question of the maturity level of this post.

----------

Clare (25-Oct-13)

----------


## Chrisjan B

Free does also not necessarily mean risk free...

----------


## Mark Atkinson

> Free does also not necessarily mean risk free...


+1

----------


## PayrollSmart

Consumers have the right to 'check-out' even free deals!

----------


## Dave A

It's threads like these that make me ponder the appropriate use of the word "scam" in the first place.

If you look at the Collins Dictionary definition of scam, it involves something illegal:




> A scam is an illegal trick, usually with the purpose of getting money from people or avoiding paying tax.


The looser definition more commonly applied nowadays is more along the lines of 



> try to swindle someone by means of a confidence trick


and I find it is this looser definition that seems to permeate social media dialogue, and it is the test that you'd think Martin would seek to pass.

In fairness I have seen the term "scam" patently misapplied too - normally when someone feels they were overcharged because in hindsight they could have got something similar for a lesser price. Realistically that's not a scam though unless there is a totally unreasonable disparity *and there has been some element of misrepresentation*.

Ultimately a scam is not just a question of value, or value for money - it's also a test of honesty, transparency and integrity.

So Martin, bearing in mind I know where you're actually posting from compared to your claimed location in your profile, I suggest you pause and consider this part of Mark's signature -




> "The way to gain a good reputation, is to endeavor to be what you desire to appear." - Socrates


Good advice, my friend. 

When I see a little deception, I can't help but wonder how far the tendancy to misrepresent and misdirect might run.

----------


## Citizen X

> +1


+2

----------


## Dave A

Today was an interesting day!

I got a phone call from this crowd, and didn't immediately place them as something that had come up on TFSA (although I certainly recognised the _modus operandi_ - the pommie accent, allegedly calling from Capetown, via a call centre from the background chatter ((also all in the same pommie accent)), quite obviously on a VOIP line taking a bit of strain...).

Anyhow, there were a couple of statements made that made me take a much closer look, and they were:
1. If you search for "SEO services" on Google they are number one in the organic search results. And indeed they are (at least on google.co.za and given my location here in SA).
2. Their SEO strategy is link building rather than onsite SEO.

Of course I also did a Google search on the name of the company to see what other folk might be saying about them, and this TFSA thread came up as no. 2 in the organic results. The next apparently "non-seo7k self generated" result was this one at 19, but as it turned out... it was one of their pieces, but I link to it anyway because it gave me a chuckle. If you have a moment, go read it and see if you can figure out why.

In the end the next really independant discussion was buried on page 5 of the Google SERPs, and that didn't say much other than "they're new - don't know them".

So not much to go on from other reviews then by the looks of things.

Alexa gave a clue though. Incoming links from 1327 sites so far - that's not shabby in pretty much six months. Reviewing the top 100 of those sites though - it seems volume still counts and a link is still a link in Google's eyes, despite all the chatter about quality and related content. Grabbing the samples on offer, it was mostly classic comment spam on poorly controlled (and if I may say, junk) Wordpress websites - most of them absoutely ravaged by spam commenting.

So give credit where it's due - they've managed to top local SA search for their own domain on what one would expect to be a very competitive keyword.
And they've built an absolute pile of webpages...

Need to make a note in my diary to check out how they're doing in a month or so.

----------

Clare (25-Oct-13), Mark Atkinson (23-Apr-13)

----------


## Mark Atkinson

Thanks for the write-up there Dave. Some interesting insights. It prompted me to do some research of my own.

Having a look at their website, it's actually not half bad. 




> Alexa gave a clue though. Incoming links from 1327 sites so far - that's not shabby in pretty much six months. Reviewing the top 100 of those sites though - it seems volume still counts and a link is still a link in Google's eyes, despite all the chatter about quality and related content. Grabbing the samples on offer, it was mostly classic comment spam on poorly controlled (and if I may say, junk) Wordpress websites - most of them absoutely ravaged by spam commenting.


This is what tends to irritate me a little. There is a huge amount of talk internationally about quality content, anchor text variation, relevancy, link velocity, etc. I did my own backlink analysis of their website and it turns out that, in fact, they have 44164 links from 2182 domains. These links are almost all linked using about 3 or 4 variations of spammy anchor text. (SEO Company, SEO Companies, SEO Service, SEO Professionals)

Another interesting thing to note: After doing a domain lookup on seo7k.co.za, it turns out that their domain was only registered in *May 2012*. (Using a postal address in Chesire, UK as well as a UK number, by the way)

Now, if the Panda/Penguin updates were applied consistently, there should be absolutely no way that a site that has gained 40k+ *low quality* links in under a year should even feature in Google's index, let alone 1st for a relatively competitive keyword. It's quite obvious that a bot has been used to automatically comment spam blogs with no spam protection and that is precisely the sort of thing that Google themselves have said they're devaluing. 

Also, they have no social presence to speak of. (Their site has only been shared on Twitter, by them) How much have we heard recently about social signals?

The thing is, however, that I've seen this same sort of situation multiple times in google.co.za results, particularly in the web design/online marketing industry. (Probably because that's the field where this is most likely to happen) 

A part of me feels like there algorithms changes that are implemented on Google.com are not immediately syndicated to the other Google indexes/rankings. Is there any merit to that hypothesis? Could we see delayed implementation of changes to the algorithm in Google.co.za as compared to Google.com? I'm almost certain that we won't see sites with that sort of unnatural link building process featured in the top of the rankings eventually, but who knows when? 

This has become a very interesting discussion now. I think I may be prompted to do a full on case study when I've got a gap.




> it was one of their pieces, but I link to it anyway because it gave me a chuckle. If you have a moment, go read it and see if you can figure out why.


Possibly the most ironic "press release" ever!  :Wink:

----------


## Dave A

> Now, if the Panda/Penguin updates were applied consistently, there should be absolutely no way that a site that has gained 40k+ *low quality* links in under a year should even feature in Google's index, let alone 1st for a relatively competitive keyword. It's quite obvious that a bot has been used to automatically comment spam blogs with no spam protection and that is precisely the sort of thing that Google themselves have said they're devaluing.


That thought certainly crossed my mind.

And a few others too. There are some very interesting clues on other SEO aspects I came across in my little wander.

Quite clearly, Google Maps listings have become important (OK that's been obvious for a while and has been part of my own SEO strategy for a while already too), but it's the first time I've noticed just how really significant a Google+ listing has become! Time to take a much closer look at that one.

----------


## Mark Atkinson

> Quite clearly, Google Maps listings have become important (OK that's been obvious for a while and has been part of my own SEO strategy for a while already too), but it's the first time I've noticed just how really significant a Google+ listing has become! Time to take a much closer look at that one.


Not only a Google+ listing, but the authority and Google+ standing of the *people* behind it.  I've been reading and watching a lot of content revolving around author rank and authority lately and it's becoming very significant. So significant, in fact, that a single +1 from a relevant, high authority author can net you a first page ranking in a moderately competitive niche on its own. 

My opinion: Smart people should be using, building a presence on. and actively engaging with thought leaders on Google+. If there ever was an important social network, it's this one. South Africa is *way* behind on this front, but I think its inevitable that people make the shift. I'm personally losing a lot of faith in Facebook as they've become a little too greedy for my taste.

Then again, if I can just get a script to generate 40k links for me and rank first, then why bother with anything else.  :Wink:

----------


## pierretheron

Hi Guys - first post and I signed up because of this thread - the subject matter is close to my heart!  If you're skimming this:  *STAY AWAY From SEO7k * or The Tech Guys or SEO4k or whatever!!  Merchants of SPAM!

I was looking for a local company to help me with some ethical, local SEO here in Cape Town. After searching for Cape Town SEO I came across their site, so I thought I would make a call and see what they had to offer.  20 minutes later, I had signed up (they have a VERY slick sales funnel - it's their only strength) and we were discussing strategy.  I paid my R1500 as I did not want a FREE trial, I was uncertain of the quality of free and was happy to get the full blown service for a month to see what they had to offer.  Now I must stress, my website (Pickacar.co.za) is my main business, it puts food on my table and is not some thin, nonsense site.  It is VERY important to all who benefit from it and I did not want to risk anything, hence wanting to work with a local SEO person.

After a lengthy discussion with their people, I was certain that I had convinced them of the importance of doing good work, as my site is my business...    Now, my website traffic had been stable for many months and was slowly gaining more traffic - it was on the up and all was fine.  That is until 1 week after having employed SEO7k - rankings started to drop and traffic dropped by nearly a third!  Got on the phone with them, and they assured me that they had not yet done anything and were waiting on me to do the onsite updates provided.  I gave them the benefit of the doubt and left it for another week but traffic was still down and losing ground!

Another call and I was told that they had not done any promoting - this is after nearly 3 weeks of having paid R1500.  I decided to listen to my gut and walk away - I decided to cancelled and spoke to their link building expert to get a list of links developed, (Ravi) who again assured me that no links were built.  I had a very uneasy feeling about this all and despite getting a call from their retention guy (sales funnel again) I pulled the plug and left it as a lesson in only doing SEO and promotions with people I can actually touch.

A month later I head over to my Google Webmaster Tools - and I see a message: Unnatural inbound links - not good!!!   Upon opening the list of all recent discovered links and going through them all - a pattern emerges - low and behold, about 50 comment spam links all starting the day after I signed up with SEO7k and the ending a few weeks later.  So, this is the kind of service (truly terrible) you can expect from SEO7k, and this was not their free package.  Goodness knows what they do for you on the FREEE plan then - perhaps 20,000 free directory links!??  I have no idea but I caution anyone to stay away from SEO7K and The Tech Guys.  

I have had 2 subsequent follow up calls from "David" at The Tech Guys who was brazen enough to suggest that it was not their doing and that they were a premium service.  I told him that he had been caught out and that their company was unethical.  David, Ravi (who calls himself the most honest guy in the world) - you're ether crooks, or working for crooks.  I would resign and find a nice job selling airtime at a kiosk, its an honest job at least.

In ending - you only need to know this: *stay away from SEO7K and The Tech Guys!!*  merchants of SPAM.

Pierre Theron

----------

Clare (25-Oct-13), Dave A (31-May-13)

----------


## Wiz

> Hi Guys - first post and I signed up because of this thread - the subject matter is close to my heart!  If you're skimming this:  *STAY AWAY From SEO7k * or The Tech Guys or SEO4k or whatever!!  Merchants of SPAM!
> 
> I was looking for a local company to help me with some ethical, local SEO here in Cape Town. After searching for Cape Town SEO I came across their site, so I thought I would make a call and see what they had to offer.  20 minutes later, I had signed up (they have a VERY slick sales funnel - it's their only strength) and we were discussing strategy.  I paid my R1500 as I did not want a FREE trial, I was uncertain of the quality of free and was happy to get the full blown service for a month to see what they had to offer.  Now I must stress, my website (Pickacar.co.za) is my main business, it puts food on my table and is not some thin, nonsense site.  It is VERY important to all who benefit from it and I did not want to risk anything, hence wanting to work with a local SEO person.
> 
> After a lengthy discussion with their people, I was certain that I had convinced them of the importance of doing good work, as my site is my business...    Now, my website traffic had been stable for many months and was slowly gaining more traffic - it was on the up and all was fine.  That is until 1 week after having employed SEO7k - rankings started to drop and traffic dropped by nearly a third!  Got on the phone with them, and they assured me that they had not yet done anything and were waiting on me to do the onsite updates provided.  I gave them the benefit of the doubt and left it for another week but traffic was still down and losing ground!
> 
> Another call and I was told that they had not done any promoting - this is after nearly 3 weeks of having paid R1500.  I decided to listen to my gut and walk away - I decided to cancelled and spoke to their link building expert to get a list of links developed, (Ravi) who again assured me that no links were built.  I had a very uneasy feeling about this all and despite getting a call from their retention guy (sales funnel again) I pulled the plug and left it as a lesson in only doing SEO and promotions with people I can actually touch.
> 
> A month later I head over to my Google Webmaster Tools - and I see a message: Unnatural inbound links - not good!!!   Upon opening the list of all recent discovered links and going through them all - a pattern emerges - low and behold, about 50 comment spam links all starting the day after I signed up with SEO7k and the ending a few weeks later.  So, this is the kind of service (truly terrible) you can expect from SEO7k, and this was not their free package.  Goodness knows what they do for you on the FREEE plan then - perhaps 20,000 free directory links!??  I have no idea but I caution anyone to stay away from SEO7K and The Tech Guys.  
> ...


I agree with you bud. They are a known spammers with top rank in cheating people out there in south Africa. 
Come on guys why can't we stop such companies. :Confused:

----------


## Wiz

A bit more information about seo7k is over here.
SEO7k Scam

----------


## sangling

There are a number of tell tail signs with these guys. Not least the form that says it's secure but isn't...

----------


## sangling

> Rather stick to someone you can rely on like Mark Atkins here on the forum. Members have only had good things to say about him.


Mark - do you offer an SEO service?

----------


## Mark Atkinson

> Mark - do you offer an SEO service?


I do, but at the moment I'm not taking on new clients. I'll have a couple months open from the beginning of October for some strategy and on-site work, but I don't see myself taking on new long-term clients for a while as my plate is rather full at the moment.  :Smile: 

You're welcome to PM me with any questions though. I'll do my best to point you in the right direction. Alternatively create a thread on the forum and people more qualified than me will have the opportunity to comment too.  :Smile:

----------

sangling (10-Sep-13)

----------


## iLLuDeano

With regards to low quality and good quality links. What would be a good quality link other than having contextual content and getting as many views/follows/likes on social pages like Tumblr, Wordress, Google+ etc?

----------


## Eugene Marais

Oh Martin dear! You very well know that there is a catch - You have cancel the agreement 3 days before month end - otherwise you pay. You are very calculated, most people will not do this, and Bingo! Extort money with legal threats. FFFFFFRRRRAAAUUUDD There have to be a real product or service. Your intend is not to do SEO. Your intend is to hook people into a contract and then threaten them. You use SEO because it will be difficult for small businesses to prove that you don't deliver on it! Your news letters expose your SEO abilities - December is the best month for SEO. My word! Mike Cutts will have a heart attack! I copied him on this gem! Well, I know a bit and you will soon be brought to account  :Smile:

----------

